# Control de ventilador de un termostato(sumador no inversor)



## Tilo (Ago 31, 2007)

Hola a todos!! Tenia una duda sobre esta parte de un termostato, este amplificador sumador no inversor tiene la función de control de ventilador. Se sabe que los valores de R3 y R4 son de 100kΩ, como se ve. 
Mediante un sensor de temperatura, la entrada al circuito es de 250mV/ºC
Con el diodo zener, polarizado en inversa, se consiguen restar 5 V a esa rama de entrada. No estoy muy seguro en esa rama donde estan el diodo zener, R4 y R1 que caida de tensión hay. Supuestamente  (-12-5)V=-17V pero tengo dudas porque hay dos resistencias.

R9 determina la ganancia y R9//R8 debe ser *igual al paralelo de las resistencias de entrada (100kΩ//100kΩ=50kΩ)*

Tiene realimentación negativa asi que hay cortocircuito virtual (V+=V-)

El problema es que no se como conseguir que la tensión de salida siga la siguiente expresión
*V=(T-20)(Voltios) *donde T es la temperatura en grados centígrados.
Si alguien me diera una pista, para conseguir los valores de los componentes que faltan y como conseguir que se cumpla la expresión lo agradecería muchisimo.
Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## Tilo (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya no me hace falta, de todos modos si alguien tenia una duda en ello que conteste aqui. Saludos


----------



## Tilo (Sep 3, 2007)

Y una cosa que no esta bien en el dibujo, el R8 va a tierra, porque la impedancia en la entrada al amplificador es idealmente infinita y no tendría sentido.


----------

